# Baptistonia echinata



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2010)

Supposedily the only one of it's genus, supposedily a 'bumble bee' type, you be the judge. I got a 5 plant compot off ebay 12/3/08. This one was spiking right after our auction & finally decided to bloom! It's got 12 flowers.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 17, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> I got a 5 plant compot off ebay 12/3/08. This one was spiking right after our auction & finally decided to bloom!


It took a year for the spike to finally bloom!?!? 

I really like it, though, and I think it looks a little "bumblebeeish" 

Do the flowers smell like watermelon as I've heard?


----------



## Hera (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine is spiking, but its only about an inch and a half long. It will be awhile until I have blooms. Mine's a mate to Goldenrose's, but I think her culture is better.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a funny little thing!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes Tom - it is a funny little thing!


Lanmark said:


> It took a year for the spike to finally bloom!?!?
> I really like it, though, and I think it looks a little "bumblebeeish"
> Do the flowers smell like watermelon as I've heard?


Not quite, our auction was April, it started then or shortly after. Then it just stalled all summer & come fall the buds started plumping up & the spike started growing. I have the feeling that void in the center of the stalk is due to that. I have another one that started spiking this fall & the 7 buds are arranged differently. The 3rd plant is doing nothing so far. Blooming time is spring & fall, ..... so January is right on schedule!
I don't detect any fragrance.



Hera said:


> Mine is spiking, but its only about an inch and a half long. It will be awhile until I have blooms. Mine's a mate to Goldenrose's, but I think her culture is better.


It might move along quicker than you think, yours would be blooming come spring. 
I don't know that my culture is better, I don't really go out of my way, it's been easy. Moist all year round, bright indirect (some say shady which mine has been) & I-W (my temps are I). It's in a fine/med bark mix, just like I use for the paphs & the plants are in 2 1/2-3" pots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute little bugger!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2010)

What a strange little dude, but I like it!


----------



## etex (Jan 17, 2010)

Very unique- looks one of a kind! I love it!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

interesting.


----------



## Hera (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks GR. I do pretty much the same. Great minds.................


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful job!

This makes a spectacular specimen plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice cutie!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Greenpaph said:


> Beautiful job!
> This makes a spectacular specimen plant!


It could, that's exactly why I'll hold on to it! Can you imagine it with 3-4 spikes, then it would be a swarm of bees!:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2010)

*the little bugger just got cuter!*

4-5 days later flowers have opened up & there is a slight fragrance!
Look at that puppy dog face!


----------



## Hera (Jan 22, 2010)

NIce! Look at that dark lip!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2010)

I could have purchased one of these today. Shame on me for not!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 22, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> It could, that's exactly why I'll hold on to it! Can you imagine it with 3-4 spikes, then it would be a swarm of bees!:rollhappy:



I saw one once with 10 spikes!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cute, I like it a lot. I haven't seen it before so thanks for sharing something a bit different.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2010)

very cool shape!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I could have purchased one of these today. Shame on me for not!


The 2010 ST Auction is coming & guess who has another plant?!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 23, 2010)

Greenpaph said:


> I saw one once with 10 spikes!


:drool::drool::drool: that's my new goal with this one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 23, 2010)

Hera said:


> NIce! Look at that dark lip!



My thought as well - almost black!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> The 2010 ST Auction is coming & guess who has another plant?!



Oh Oh!


----------

